# PR based on Birth of Kids(Twins)



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Goodday I will like to have more insight on the issue of PR through a child birth in this case twins, have any one gone through this route for PR lately and what are the necessary documentation required. Both Parents are married but the husband isnt on a spouse visa but on a study visa as a post graduate, is it advisable to include their marriage certificate along when filing the application for the PR. Any valueable information will be apprecitated.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

ernal said:


> Goodday I will like to have more insight on the issue of PR through a child birth in this case twins, have any one gone through this route for PR lately and what are the necessary documentation required. Both Parents are married but the husband isnt on a spouse visa but on a study visa as a post graduate, is it advisable to include their marriage certificate along when filing the application for the PR. Any valueable information will be apprecitated.


There is quite a number of people on this forum whose PR apps were rejected on the basis that the child(ren) cannot support the applicant financially. I'm not sure how their appeals went but it seems like applying for PR through a child is no longer a viable option.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks I have heard instances where a letter was written by the spouse on behalf of the kids and it went through I would just like to know more on new outcomes, thanks


----------



## GI Coastie (Nov 24, 2014)

Under the old laws (pre June 2014) you could get a PR under the child (who is a citizen) as the sponsor of a next-of-kin PR, assuming the applicant could prove they had other means of financial support. This is how I received my PR and my son, who was 4 at the time was my sponsor, and my wife (also a citizen) was my financial support. It was a way you could use instead of waiting for the 5 years to apply for marriage or continuous work PRs. This option has been removed under the new law and only a Next-of-kin that can also prove they are the financial support for the applicant may be the sponsor now.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi All, 

Under the new regulations issued on the 22nd of May 2014, Section 23 (7) it states:
*In the case of an application contemplated in section 25(2) of the Act in respect of permanent residency permit contemplated in sections 26(c) and (d) and 27(g) of the Act, the citizen or permanent resident shall satisfy the Director-General that he or she is able and willing to support and maintain the foreign relative making the application.*

This regulation has been put into place because unfortunately it was taken advantage of previous and foreigners were literally paying or convincing SA citizens to have babies, so that they could apply for permanent residency in South Africa. Unfair for those who honestly started a family, I know. 

Until such time as that regulation is still on place, many applications will continue to be rejected.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Legal Man...Keep us updated if anything changes in the future.


----------

